# Anyone run a grease/svo car?



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm looking into buying and converting a car to run on SVO. Anyone have any experience in these cars? We have an abundance of restaurants and they are giving away the stuff.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, I am running biodiesel, not SVO (straight vegetable oil), but I know a few people that do run SVO. Done properly, it works. You can either modify the vehicle, have a two-tank system, or just make biodiesel. With the SVO system, you are still going to need regular petro- or biodiesel to start and purge the fuel lines and injector pump.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you use homemade biodiesel then? I'm learning about the rough process of making it. I am still shopping for my guinea pig car though lol


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

If you have space to grow sunflowers, check out www.oilcrusher.5u.com/ ... 
This is the best site I have found so far on making your own biodiesel fuel. It is a very interesting read. Least it was for me. 
If you have free cooking oil it has some things in there that will give you some ideas about cleaning the oil also. 
Let us know how it goes.
Dennis.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks. I found a good "recipe" already for making biodiesel. I just need the car. Hoping craigslist will come through lol.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I run my chev truck, my MBenz 300 and a tractor on a veggie oil blend.
No modifications needed to the vehicle.
No handling of dangerous methanol or lye.
But a very high degree of filtration is needed for the oil.

Disadvantage: It makes people hungry when they smell the exhaust.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats what I am hoping to do too. I don't like the prospect of working with the lye or menthanol. I've got scars from being clumbsy as it is, I dont need to add chemical burns to myself lol.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

We recently purchased a large Pick up truck Diesel. With in a few hours we were putting Waste / Used vegitable oil from a resturant in the tank.

We heated it to the oil's boiling oint to remove the water ( if any) and then triple strained it using old diapers over a 5 gal bucket. Cooled and put into the tank.

there was no difference between th eoil and the Diesel unitl the fuel filter got clogged. We are studying several designs and ways different people process the oil but will have a better system soon.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

How difficult has it been to find used oil? I like the school bus with dt466 idea as a Motorhome/hauler.You can get diesel buses fro 2500 to 4,500 USD with 120,000 miles all over the place.

But in CA,has to be motorhome converted or road taxes pretty stiff.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

ranged from Very easy to get to one place whos' contravt with the waste disposal company forbids them from letting anyone take their used oil. One place let use take a waste oil dumpster, that was abandoned and let us hae as much of their used oil as we wanted. So overall very easy and pleasant. No conflict. We only needed to approach a few places before it was clear I could store enough for a few months quickly.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Mr.Hoppes said:


> ranged from Very easy to get to one place whos' contravt with the waste disposal company forbids them from letting anyone take their used oil. One place let use take a waste oil dumpster, that was abandoned and let us hae as much of their used oil as we wanted. So overall very easy and pleasant. No conflict. We only needed to approach a few places before it was clear I could store enough for a few months quickly.


So it is really that easy to get?

I figured everyone in the world was looking for the stuff, and that it would be hard to get.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Pretty cool you veggie users!


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

clovis said:


> So it is really that easy to get?
> 
> I figured everyone in the world was looking for the stuff, and that it would be hard to get.


Well I live near to a town that is typical midwest in that it is sort of behind the times. So one place has a barrel some one else put out to collect, but I don't know if the resturant is evem using it. I am taking an old small capacity submersible pump and making a hose that will allow me to pull up to a collection dumpster and drop my pump into the dumpster and pump the UVO directy into my barrel on the back of my truct to take home and process. SHOULD be dome in 2 weeks, and I can start bulk collecting before everyone figures it out. I have heard rumors, stories on line about places that have been overrun with peopl wanting the oil and it becomming scarse. Not here though.


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Jim-mi said:


> I run my chev truck, my MBenz 300 and a tractor on a veggie oil blend.
> No modifications needed to the vehicle.
> No handling of dangerous methanol or lye.
> But a very high degree of filtration is needed for the oil.
> ...


NOT if the oil went rancid before it was processed. Yuck.... doneit..


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ive heard the centrifuge cleaning works very well.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzsevrzV6mk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

You know, I was just thinking about a centrifuge system, and I am sooooo glad so see someone designed one. I thought it was be just the easiest way to clean the oil.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Running long enough we will have effectively filtered the oil down to 2 or 3 microns.

Sorry to say guy but if your only using a "diaper" for a filter, your looking for problems.

Statement of fact.........Since I bought that chev diesel truck in March, I haven't had to change the fuel filter. . . . . . . .And I've put on several thousand miles. . . . . .all on our blend . . .with no modifications to the vehicle.

I will admit that I carry a couple spare filters.

I made another run today to bring back a paid for 2030 lbs.
of oil. . . . . . .


----------

